# Any breeders near San Diego, CA?



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll be there this weekend and if someone is close I might pick one up to save on shipping. Anyone?? :-D


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm in Hemet....Not too far from SD.....


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

OoOooOoooh!!!  Google Maps is being weird and saying Hemet is in the middle of the ocean.... So how far is it?? I'm coming in from Phoenix by drive so I'd have to them up on a Monday when coming home. Are you available Mondays?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, if we don't stop having earthquakes Hemet WILL be in the middle of the ocean lol

Yes, I'll be availabe on Monday....What are you wanting to purchase?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Well if it's not too far I'd love to pick up some girls. I'm starting a sorority and my LFS have all the same looking females. BLAH. The girl I got last week was a gorgeous color and now I'm thinking she's going to turn the generic & plain red cambodian. 

How much are your girls anyways?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

SWITCH! Males.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

You can e mail me privately regarding pricing......

[email protected]


----------

